# New Original Reggae - Not Cool



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a happy little tune I wrote about getting drunk out of control and going to jail after running down the street naked covered in cottage cheese. I try to tell the stories that resonate, that most of us can relate to.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Frobboman%2Fnot-cool

Just sharing, looking for feedback. Attention. Sympathy? 

Give it a spin and let me know what you think.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Somehow you've managed to capture the life story of my spirit animal. Well done. Thank you.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

great song. kinda reminds me of old Elvis Costello stuff in his angry late 70's days .


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Excellent. Reminds me of Sublime. Cool little solo too.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

The cottage cheese added a nice creaminess to the mix...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds good!
I like the solo, and you're voice is perfect for that kind of song!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

fretzel said:


> Excellent. Reminds me of Sublime. Cool little solo too.


That's what I thought too, I like it!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks! I'm sure it was influenced by Sublime and maybe Big Sugar.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sent the link to a buddy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya need some Reeferettes with some call and response


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cottage cheese goes with anything. Even with jam!!


----------

